# Porcelain Easter eggs



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

A few eggs painted over the years


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

How perfectly lovely!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! They are beautiful! I love this kind of work, you’re very talented it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are spectacular!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

They are lovely heirlooms!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a friend that does that but I don’t think they are porcelain. I talked with her a few months ago and she said that she would teach me how to do the eggs.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

They are outstanding. I love porcelain painted this way so have a love of bone china cups and saucers. Beautful workmanship!

Nancy


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Your eggs are gorgeous.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow - beautiful!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my, they are awesome, you are incredibly talented.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous eggs!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I absolutely love painted porcelain and these are beautiful.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your eggs are exquisite! Reminds me of when I took china painting classes many years ago. I loved doing it & found it to be the most relaxing hobby. Your eggs are a true work of art...kudos to you!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I absolutely love them.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What a gift you have. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are gorgeous


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow totally amazing. They look so dainty I like the dish they are in to. Do you sell your eggs or just for use only?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Work of ART!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are exquisite looking and will be heirlooms..


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Fabulous--what a talent you have!!


----------



## abby8319 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a talent! Lovely.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, WOW! Beautiful beyond words!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

They are making me drool, I am so stunned by the beauty!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Exquisite work. Love them. Are they fired/hardened after painting?


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Fabulous


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> Exquisite work. Love them. Are they fired/hardened after painting?


Yes, they are fired at about 1,360 degrees several times.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wow totally amazing. They look so dainty I like the dish they are in to. Do you sell your eggs or just for use only?


No, I don't sell them anymore. I sometimes give them as gifts, all my friends are at the age that we try not to add to each others clutter. :sm01:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for your very kind comments.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## ps5052 (Feb 5, 2017)

How beautiful!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

carmenl said:


> Yes, they are fired at about 1,360 degrees several times.


Thank you.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Elegant


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

They are so beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Truly to be forever treasured.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Wow, those are so beautiful.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Extraordinarily beautiful...my personal fav is the pink one at the top. You are gifted with a lovely talent. :sm24:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Your eggs are beautiful absolutely stunning, you are very talented.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! They are all gorgeous and beautiful heirloom quality. I love them. You have a wonderful talent! ;0)


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! So dainty and perfect! So well made!


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Those are so beautiful they took my breath away! What a talent. 

Thank you for sharing such beauty with me and others.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

Exquisite heirlooms. I love the pansy violet ones. I hope your family appreciates the skill and beauty you have to share


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my Beautiful


----------



## Salvation3 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow! Those are simply beautiful. You're very talented!


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you ever decide to sell again, please let me know! OR, allow me to be your best friend! haha


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your painting is so professional. Easily could be mistaken for Limoges eggs.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh how beautiful.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Gorgeous and in a perfect display dish!


----------

